# Heringe einlegen aber wie ???



## Jonny1985 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Boardis,

Brauche ein Rezept zum Heringe einlegen.....

Habe einen Heringstopf wo alle Zutaten draufstehen aber nicht die genauen Mengen und vielleicht zusätzliche Tips.

Wer hat da was für mich ???

Bin über jeden Post der mir hilft dankbar !!!

Grüße von Hendrik


----------



## prophet12 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*

Was willst Du für ein Hering haben?
Bismarkhering?


----------



## Mantafahrer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*

GOOGLE > Heringstopf/Rezept#d


----------



## Jonny1985 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*

Puhh Gute Frage !!!

Hauptsache du kannst es empfehlen !!!Und es sollte nicht zu kompliziert sein !!!!





@ Mantafahrer : Deinen be...... Post kannst dir stecken !!

Möchte Rezepte von Anglerboardern die mir etwas empfehlen können aus eigener Erfahrung !!!

Das es bei Google Wikipedia oder sonst was für Seiten Fischrezepte gibt das weiß ich selber.Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die ....... halten !!!!


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*

Hallo,

hier mal "mein" Rezept für Bismarkhering.
Das kannst Du vieleicht als Grundrezept für deinen Heringstopf nehmen.
- 4 Eßlöffel Salz 
- 5 Eßlöffel Zucker (jeweils nur gestrichen voll)
- 1 Liter Wasser
- Lorber/ Piment nach Geschmack
alles kurz aufkochen und wenn abgekühlt
- 10 cl 25%igs Essigessenz.

Guters Gelingen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## MarioDD (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*

hier  gibt es unter "Rezepte" jede Menge Heringsvarianten.
Angefangen vom Matjes, weiter über den Rollmops bis hin zum Brathering. Habe alle bereits probiert und für "GUT" befunden:vik:


----------



## Jonny1985 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*

Danke euch !!!

Ich will als erstes Brathering einlegen !!

Klang ganz simpel !!!

Gebe auch ein Feedback !!!

Dankeschön !!!!:vik:


----------



## Trollvater (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*

Rezept zum Einlegenvon Filert besonders  für Hering und Makrele geeignet.#h


Für ca. 12-14  Filets von  / Köhler / Hering / Makrele mit und ohne Haut. (Portionsfilets)


1.Filet machen


2. Den Boden einer passenden Schüssel mit Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

3. Darauf eine Schicht Filets legen und diese wieder mit
Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

4. Auf die Zwiebelscheiben Einlegegewürz ( zb. Ostermann Tüten mit Fischsud Gewürzen )leicht aufstreuen.

5. Punkt 3 und 4 wiederholen, solange, bis alle Filets in der
Schüssel liegen, dann mit Punkt 4 abschließen

6. 1 Liter Wasser mit 80g Salz, 100g Zucker und 0,1 Liter Essig
(25%) aufkochen, umrühren so dass Zucker und Salz gelöst sind. 

Das ganze auf Zimmertemperatur abkühlen lassen und über die geschichteten
Filets geben, so das alles mit dem Sud bedeckt ist.

7. Schon am nächsten Tag als z. B. Fischbrötchen zurecht machen.
(Zwiebelringe mit auflegen) .

Ich sag euch das schmeckt einfache  Klasse.:m


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heringe einlegen aber wie ???*



Trollvater schrieb:


> Rezept zum Einlegenvon Filert besonders für Hering und Makrele geeignet.#h
> 
> 
> Für ca. 12-14 Filets von / Köhler / Hering / Makrele mit und ohne Haut. (Portionsfilets)
> ...


 
So ähnlich sehn unsere auch aus,nur das sie erst 2-3 Tage in Kühlschrank kommen zum ziehen im Sud.Geht auch mit ganzen fischen.Oder vorher braten und dann ab in Sud.
lg


----------

